# 1967 GTO Rear Axle movement/noise



## Roemer (Dec 27, 2018)

HI,

I have heard a sort of popping noise from the left rear when going around a turn and decided to investigate. Pulled the left rear brake drum off and noticed I get more than normal play when I move the axle in and out. Probably a half inch or so. My next step is removing the axle flange and axle and replace the bearing and seal. My question is what would allow this axle to move in and out? Obviously I need to look into the rear end while I am doing the axle. Any ideas before I remove the rear end cover? I have not worked on the rear end before.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Bad bearing slop as you mentioned
Good thing you got home safely 
Don’t forget to change the differential lube
And cleaning out the tube. 
probably brake shoe time and rear wheel cylinders. Do both sides….

scott


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah... I'm always stressing this here! BOP axles are held in by bearings, when the bearing goes and you're driving, expect to have a disaster. 

It's a fairly easy job to do, but you'll have to bring your axles to a shop to have the new bearings pressed on, or buy a cheap press from Harbor Fright.

If the bearing have been left too long, they CAN wear out the axle, in which case a new bearing will not stay on and you need new axles.

DONT drive the car anymore until you fix this.


Once the rear is on jack stands.
Pull your brake drums.
Undo the obvious four bolts on each side, which hold the brake backing plate onto the axle housing.
The axle and bearing will pull out. If the fight you, bolt the brake drum on backwards and use it to pull on like a slide hammer.
Pry out the seal and replace it.
Cut the old bearings off with a cutoff wheel.
Press the new ones on.
Reverse for reassembly.
Inspect the diff, clean and refill it.


----------

